# Brake Bleeder



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it common to have frozen (ie stuck or difficult) bleeder screws? 

One (at least) on a front disc caliper is difficult to move. Would you use/spray WD40 or liquid wrench on the threads, or just really torque (ie with vice grip or other)? 

TIA


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes they do have a tendency to get stuck, wd40,liquid wrench,PB blast and let that soak, and if that doesn't do it a little heat will help, and after you get it out replace with a new one and use some anti sieze for next time


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't use heat, that will ruin the seals and brake fluid is flamible. 

Use a six point socket


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Turn it til it opens or snaps off, if it snaps off replace it..
Wheel cylinders are $10 ea, Calipers are $15 or so, Master cylinders are around $20. All new isn't really that expensive..


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup ... got one with WD40, lightly rapping a few times on the end with a hammer, some additional rapping with whatever and some back and forth with the 6-point ratchet. The other is still stuck, but likely just a matter of time for the penetrant to work.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As usual, Dimitri hit it: nothing like a good 6 point on a frozen fastener if you want to keep from using vice-grips later on!!!


----------

